
Can you train your brain like a dog? - jamalx31
https://www.jamalx31.com/post/your-brain-your-dog
======
ksaj
I studied hypnosis for a while (out of an interest in mentalism, and not so
much the medical aspects), and this is pretty much what every hypnosis book
and course preached.

Basically, pick a simple metaphor and state everything in positive terms.

You've probably heard the trope "Don't think of a pink elephant" which of
course forces you to think of a pink elephant. Instead you can "notice how all
the elephants in your mind are grey." It's the same reason it's not possible
to tell Brain, your dog, "Don't Sit!" once you've conditioned them to sit upon
hearing that command.

~~~
jamalx31
very interesting. would you recommend any books about this subjecT?

~~~
ksaj
The only books I bought on the subject are specifically about the mentalism
variety, which probably isn't really what you want. I also got a book on the
medical variety of hypnosis, but it is old and no longer published (I actually
met the author, which is how I got it).

However, for videos I highly recommend a fellow by the name of Igor
Ledochowski. The main reason is that he seems to have studied the subject more
in-depth than anyone else I've seen, and has come up with some really useful
models that explain very well what each part of the process is for, and
variations on how they can be applied, what to expect, etc. Most practitioners
seem heavily focused on a single method (and nearly always only the earliest
known methods which are outdated by today's standards).

Although I bought some of Igor's stuff quite a long time ago, the reality is
that the videos he released on Youtube pretty much cover everything he talks
about. Forget the hand-stuck type stuff and search out his model discussions
(complete with whiteboard), since they get far more into behaviour and
process.

